

I'll buy you a coffee to talk about fintech - jyz

I&#x27;m interested in finance and tech, I have some experience in the field and would like to meet like minded people who have deep understanding of finance and&#x2F;or who work in the field and experience pain points in their day to day lives.<p>I&#x27;ll meet you near Montgomery Bart any day of the week!
======
ffumarola
Pinging
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bebrown2](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bebrown2)
for you

~~~
bebrown2
Someone put up the fintech beacon, and now I am here.

------
jconn
I'm in Vancouver, BC but happy to set up a call. Currently working on a
prelaunch fintech startup, always great to hear from people interested in the
field.

~~~
jyz
Thanks! Email is updated in profile

------
kitcar
Not in fintech, but: [http://www.meetup.com/SF-
Fintech/](http://www.meetup.com/SF-Fintech/)

------
gesman
Free coffee for people with deep understanding of finance?

You'll get lots of takers on your offer. Just don't expect lots of matching
candidates.

------
jamblesjumbles
Hi, I just launched Portfolio, a new Finance iOS app in the App Store and
would be down to chat if you're interested.

~~~
tuyguntn
I guess probably bad name for app, its not even searchable name, lots of lots
of portfolio apps.

~~~
jamblesjumbles
We are currently #1 in the App Store when you search for Portfolio.

~~~
jyz
looks great, monitization?

~~~
jamblesjumbles
We're going to do news syndication at one point and will be doing advertising
based off of that. Finance Advertising tends to have pretty high CPM rates.

------
arfrank
Info in my profile. Reach out and we'll get something setup

------
RickS
Info in my profile, happy to meet up.

------
awkim
I'm in DC, but happy to chat.

